# DeviantArt Users



## jada_artist

Ok this is a thread for both PersonalityCafe users AND DeviantArt users. Deviantart is a great social network site for artists to post their work. You can post your work in your own online gallery and people can "fav" it and you can fave other people's works, and people can "watch" you and get messages when you post a new work.  Here you talk about art, post your some of your own, or perhaps the work of a fellow artist you admire! 

Here are a few of my own works-


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I don't use it much because it doesn't work correctly, but here's mine.

RoseofVictory (Aya) on deviantART


----------



## Zyranne

mine: Zyranne (Anna) on deviantART


----------



## Strayfire

jada_artist said:


> Here are a few of my own works-
> View attachment 231410
> View attachment 231418
> View attachment 231426


So purdy <3.


----------



## jada_artist

Aya Saves the World said:


> I don't use it much because it doesn't work correctly, but here's mine.
> 
> RoseofVictory (Aya) on deviantART


I like these- Tribal Cats by RoseofVictory on deviantART Gifts from Another World by RoseofVictory on deviantART

You should try redoing the peacock in color pencil or something


----------



## jada_artist

Zyranne said:


> mine: Zyranne (Anna) on deviantART


Welcome to dA btw!


----------



## Zyranne

jada_artist said:


> Welcome to dA btw!


Why, thank you


----------



## jada_artist

In my favorites on dA I have a "Most Inspiring" folder. Here's just a few that maybe will inspire you too!

cranes fly away by bohomaz13 on deviantART Venus with Cherubs by jasminetoad on deviantART Cosmic Love by Alicechan on deviantART


----------



## JackSparroww

I am quite sure noone could beat the age of my deviant account. Content tho wasn't really my strength 

tfa (.. is smokeable) on deviantART


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> I like these- Tribal Cats by RoseofVictory on deviantART Gifts from Another World by RoseofVictory on deviantART
> 
> You should try redoing the peacock in color pencil or something


That was stuff I did in class when I was bored.

Hm. Maybe not. The original was very green. I based myself on that cover for the peacock.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> In my favorites on dA I have a "Most Inspiring" folder. Here's just a few that maybe will inspire you too!
> 
> cranes fly away by bohomaz13 on deviantART Venus with Cherubs by jasminetoad on deviantART Cosmic Love by Alicechan on deviantART


I love art like this Orbit Runway by ANTIFAN-REAL on deviantART

Space art and sci-fi stuff is so cool.


----------



## ForestPaix

Forest-Paix (Bethany K.G.) on deviantART not very good but whatever


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This is where I get my computer wallpapers


----------



## jada_artist

Aya Saves the World said:


> That was stuff I did in class when I was bored.
> 
> Hm. Maybe not. The original was very green. I based myself on that cover for the peacock.


Well I really liked the style of it


----------



## jada_artist

ForestPaix said:


> Forest-Paix (Bethany K.G.) on deviantART not very good but whatever


love that beach landscape! I can't do watercolors at all


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> Well I really liked the style of it


I post a lot here http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/1031-share-your-artwork-thread.html

There are a lot of good drawings here.


----------



## 45130

Sercy (Sercan) on deviantART


----------



## jada_artist

Awesome animal artwork you guys should check out!
At the lake by ELK64 on deviantART Rainbow Owl by TooMuchColor on deviantART Octopus by Ninjin-nezumi on deviantART Up by XRlS on deviantART Victoria Crowned Pigeons (goura victoria) by veracauwenberghs on deviantART


----------



## Booyou

WHAT. I didn't use dA for just one month and they suddenly change logo and everything. 
Oh well.

Here's my page  click me~


----------



## jada_artist

Booyou said:


> WHAT. I didn't use dA for just one month and they suddenly change logo and everything.
> Oh well.
> 
> Here's my page  click me~


Really liked your ID you created ^_^


----------



## Eudaimonia

rlu5ci0u5 (Emz) - DeviantArt

tell me if this is loading properly because it was acting dodgy for some reason


----------



## Eudaimonia

Booyou said:


> WHAT. I didn't use dA for just one month and they suddenly change logo and everything.
> Oh well.
> 
> Here's my page  click me~


Fab. This looks like you are in the art business. Are you pursuing art as a career?


----------



## Booyou

Eudaimonia said:


> Fab. This looks like you are in the art business. Are you pursuing art as a career?


Thanks! 
Yeah, even though I just started doing it seriously.


----------



## jada_artist

Here's some links to some of my recent faves- Wet fairytale by XRlS on DeviantArt Aceo Christmas Elf by Katerina-Art on DeviantArt Seasons;Autumn by leoisnotaturtle on DeviantArt White peonies by vasoiko on DeviantArt The girl and apples by marcheba on DeviantArt

Sorry I tried posting them as pictures but it wouldn't work. :/


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> Here's some links to some of my recent faves- Wet fairytale by XRlS on DeviantArt Aceo Christmas Elf by Katerina-Art on DeviantArt Seasons;Autumn by leoisnotaturtle on DeviantArt White peonies by vasoiko on DeviantArt The girl and apples by marcheba on DeviantArt
> 
> Sorry I tried posting them as pictures but it wouldn't work. :/


Try doing this:










Example:










Without the spaces a picture will show up like this:


----------



## jada_artist




----------



## jada_artist

Yay it worked thanks!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> Yay it worked thanks!


I think you're using the link of the page and not the URL of the picture because the pictures are broken to me.

Take this example:

This is the link to the page: The girl and apples by marcheba on DeviantArt
And this is the URL of the image: http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/087/1/0/the_girl_and_apples_by_marcheba-d7bqkmh.jpg

When you right click an image you can copy the URL to use of the







code.

Let me pop of examples from my favorites. I'll get you a link to the original if you want.


----------



## jada_artist

Jetstream Aya said:


> I think you're using the link of the page and not the URL of the picture because the pictures are broken to me.
> 
> Take this example:
> 
> This is the link to the page: The girl and apples by marcheba on DeviantArt
> And this is the URL of the image: http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/087/1/0/the_girl_and_apples_by_marcheba-d7bqkmh.jpg
> 
> When you right click an image you can copy the URL to use of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code.
> 
> Let me pop of examples from my favorites. I'll get you a link to the original if you want.


Do you mean using the the thumbnail?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> Do you mean using the the thumbnail?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


No. I mean the URL. Left click the image, copy URL, use it on the code I gave you.


----------



## -Alexandra-

Alexxxandra97 - DeviantArt


----------



## justintroverted

Here you go JDC-Comics-Online (The Official Page of JDC Comics) - DeviantArt
This is starting to feel like plugging


----------



## jada_artist




----------



## jada_artist

Jetstream Aya said:


> No. I mean the URL. Left click the image, copy URL, use it on the code I gave you.


Ok thanks, I think I finally got it


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

jada_artist said:


> Ok thanks, I think I finally got it


No problem.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Just do a search for DemonAbyss10... you will find me, I am sure of it.


----------



## nonnaci

I cross-post pics for my blog on my deviantart page.

circular-logic (logic-circular) - DeviantArt


----------



## SilverFalcon

aSilverFalcon (Jan Svoboda) - DeviantArt


----------



## daniluni

danitaguty (Daniela Alejandra Araya Cortes) - DeviantArt Shameless self promotion and procastination 
Will do gifs for comments


----------



## VoodooDolls

hahahahhahshasuaushausa


----------

